# Millie's Groom!



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well great! Is there a picture coming??

Aww pretty pretty girl!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry..Technological difficulties!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks great in those pictures! She is a very pretty brown.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She looks lovely in her new rounded clip. I love her little yellow bow!_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks very nice! I absolutely love the first picture. I would frame it if Millie were mine


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwwww!!! What a doll. The groom looks awesome. Kudos to your groomer.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty girl.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she looks so lovely!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

everything looks very proportionate and I really love it. Great job.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Millie looks marvelous!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

She is gorgeous !


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That looks wonderful on her! She is turning into a very beautiful lady!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

She looks so pretty, I love it! I would frame that first one, too!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Well doesn't she just look fabulous??  Beautiful girl, she looks great in her new groom.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay! I'm so pleased it worked out well, and she looks MUCH better!!!


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

She is so beautiful! That is one living teddy bear you have got!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beeeeuuuuuuteeeeefuullllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great groom and great dog!! How old is Millie?? Has great colour!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bura4 said:


> Great groom and great dog!! How old is Millie?? Has great colour!!


Thank you  Millie is almost six months.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Millie is just gorgeous! Love the cut & that color!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! She just looks fabulous. . .and what a cute butt! No squareness at all


----------

